# coffee shop recommendations??



## laurend (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I am currently writing a coffee blog and am looking for recommendations of where to go in glasgow. Have been a few place already if you want to check out my reviews: https://thegoodthebadandthelatte.blogspot.com/

Hope you enjoy x


----------

